# Michael Reichmann - RIP



## Tony Jay (May 19, 2016)

It has been announced that Michael Reichmann, the founder of the Luminous Landscape website has passed away, on the 18th of May 2016, at the age of 71 from cancer.

In photographic circles Michael Reichmann and the Luminous Landscape website were and remain essentially peerless. The website will remain in excellent hands under the stewardship of Kevin Raber and Chris Sanderson.
In the last two years Michael has created an endowment to support up-and-coming photographers. This endowment will serve as a small ongoing reminder of a truly massive contribution and legacy to the worldwide photographic community.

I never had the pleasure of meeting Michael Reichmann and he knew me only as a name who contributed to his website forum. However, through the thousands of hours of video material published through the Luminous Landscape site I got to know a humble, down-to-earth man with a great sense of humour and an astonishing breadth and depth of knowledge of all things photographic. Michael had an absolute passion for photography and remains almost alone, in my estimation, of managing to be exceptionally creative, and successfully creative at that, in almost all genres to be found in photography. A truly inspirational presence!

I believe that Jeff Schewe in his tribute to Michael has captured Michael's spirit the best: Re: It's A Sad Day AT Luminous-Landscape

Sadly

Tony Jay


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 24, 2016)

Thanks for sharing Tony Jay.


----------

